# Übergänge von verschiedenen Bildern in einander



## sHeN (7. Dezember 2004)

Hi Leuds, ich habe mal ne Fragen 

Ich möchte in einem Banner verschiedene Bilder in einader über gehen lassen.

Hier das Banner:

http://www.raptum.de/pics/suessesbanner.gif

psd dazu:
http://www.raptum.de/pics/suessesbanner.psd

Für jede Hilfe danke ich


----------



## Mythos007 (7. Dezember 2004)

Das hier sollte Dir eigentlich einen Schritt weiterhelfen 

=> http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials174471.html


----------



## sHeN (7. Dezember 2004)

thx dude

  genau das was ich gesucht habe 


 EDIT:

 Hm wird leider nicht so wie es soll: das kam jetzt dabei heraus. Wie du siehst sind die Kanten immer noch gerade t.t


----------



## Terrabug (7. Dezember 2004)

http://www.photozauber.de/praxis/tutorials/photoshop/01.php
ist glaub ich etwas besser


----------



## sHeN (7. Dezember 2004)

Da sieht man leider immer noch zu große Unterschiede

 Gibt es keine Filter? t.t


----------



## Bratenspritze (7. Dezember 2004)

Die Stellen an denen die Kanten noch zu stark sichtbar sind kannst du auch mit Hilfe des Radiergummies mit einer grossen weichen Spitze "wegputzen" ... dann sollten die Übergänge flüssig wirken.

MfG
Braten


----------



## holzoepfael (7. Dezember 2004)

Kann man das nicht auch mit einer Ebenenmaske machen? Und dann einfach das Verlaufswerkzeug nehmen mit den Farben Schwarz bis Weiss ?!

mfg holzoepfael


----------



## der_Jan (7. Dezember 2004)

Ich würde vor allem mal ähnlichere Bilder nehmen, oder, also die Gründichte an Gummibärchen richtung der Apfelringe dichter werden lassen.


----------



## sHeN (7. Dezember 2004)

thx

 Bin noch am lernen 

 Kommt davon wenn man immer nur PHP macht und andere die Grafik machen lässt


----------



## uwevo (9. Dezember 2004)

hi,
erstelle doch einfach ne Auswahl, hier etwa mit feste Größe 10 x 150 px mit weicher Auswahlkante von ca. 7px. Die wendest Du stets immer zwischen den Bildern an.Dann 2 - 3 x löschen. Den Rest kannst du mit dem Radiergummi und einer weichen Spitze angleichen.

m.f.g. -uwevo


----------



## MonoMental (14. Dezember 2004)

Es ist doch lediglich ne horizontale Überblendung - warum nimmst du nicht einfach Ebenenmasken und legst darüber ne Verlaufsüberlagerung, die innen Weiß und jeweils in beide Richtungen nach aussen schwarz wird. Das machst du mit den Pics, die jeweils überblendet werden sollen und das wars schon.
Den Feinkram kannst du dann mit dem Radiergummie oder ner weichen auswahl machen.

greetz

der Mono


----------

